
(FreeCodeCamp) Let's Build 5 Dapps on Ethereum – Full Tutorial for Beginners - jklepatch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wMKq7HvbKw
======
jklepatch
Covers:

\- Solidity smart contract with Remix

\- Tests with Truffle

\- Frontend with Vanilla Js + Webpack

\- Deployment to public testnet (Ropsten) and Mainnet

\- BONUS: some dad jokes at the beginning!

Created by EatTheBlocks ([https://eattheblocks.com](https://eattheblocks.com))

